
Singularity - jacquesm
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/singularity/
======
babyshake
"Singularity is a research project focused on the construction of dependable
systems through innovation in the areas of systems, languages, and tools."

Maybe they should focus on innovation in describing what their project
actually does.

~~~
viraptor
That description is actually pretty correct... even if fuzzy. Singularity is a
(almost - apart from some loaders and sandboxes) fully managed OS. It comes
with its own language (Singh iirc) that does communication through verified
message passing. It's also pretty much running JITed .NET. You can read up on
the details in specific documents, but the Singularity itself IS pretty much a
research project on systems, languages and tools. It doesn't DO anything
really.

